# Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi.

I bought one of these cages today and it's great except for the front opening door, it's a pig to open and I wondered if anybody else has this cage and has the same problem as me?

Luckily I can access the cage from the large top door on top of the cage but eventually I want to buy myself a Rat & Ferret Cage Furet Tower and I assume the front doors on that cage will be the same and i need to know I can open them all right to get access as it will be a bugger trying to access them from the top door at such a huge height.

Any advice would be welcomed


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi I have this cage and mine was awful to open when I first got it - because the 'catches' had been put the wrong way on it! If like me you find that those 2 'catches' seem to be on the inside of the cage, that is why it is such a sod to open. What I did was get some pliers and bend the top parts of them backwards (like a hamster cage catch) so that they close properly from the outside of the cage.

Not the best pic but this is how it should look:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont think that it is backwards because that was how mine was aswell. It's like that because rats are good escape artists. 

I was surprised how annoying it was top open but just push the top bar up and pull the door and it should get easier over time.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i ahve 2 furet plus cages, both with different openers on the doors. 1 is a big one in the middle which opens very easily. the one you have i have on the other cage and i more difficult to open. if u put your thumb and finger either side of the clasp holding the door shut and just pull it opens up easy enough. the bigger cage like the xl and tower are very easy to open and close.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks folks for the info.

I'm happy to know that the Furet tower doors will be easy to open as I won't be able to use the top door for access and was worried that the door locks would be the same on the tower so thanks for putting my mind at rest .


----------

